# How to change the battery in the key fob (includes TB 57-06-03)



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Key battery gone South?*

My annunciator has been telling me lately that my key battery is "empty". Ever heard of such? Does the dealer have to change out the battery?
If so, is programming lost?

*'Key Battery Is Empty' Annunciation*









_Added photo - Michael_


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Jack, same thing happened to me. Just go to the hardware or drug store and get a new battery. Easy to change.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Jack Orr)*

The battery from VW is about $10.00. Part number is N-105-283-01.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_My annunciator has been telling me lately that my key battery is "empty". 

Hello Jack:
'Empty' - that's cute, it is the literal translation of the German language word that is used to describe a discharged battery. I think in English we would probably use the words weak, or discharged, or low.








In any case - yes, that message means the battery in that particular key fob (the one you used to start the car when you saw the message) has reached the end of its useful life. Although the key fob batteries on most VW products are only warranted for 2 years, I don't recall seeing any exception published in the NAR Phaeton warranty for key fob batteries - perhaps check the exact wording of your warranty, because the USA warranty is different than the Canadian warranty.
In any case - if you drop by your VW dealer, they will probably have the battery in stock, because it is not a Phaeton-specific part, it is the same as what is used for other VWs as well. The parts department employee who provides you with the battery can show you how to take the key fob apart and put the battery in.
If you pick up an equivalent battery from another source, you can use the two photos below as a guide to get the key fob open.
Michael
*Phaeton Key Fob and Battery*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_...I stole one out of my valet key. All is well.

Jack,
I'm curious if you are noticing increased range with the new battery in your key fob. I find the range of my key fob to be less than I'd like.
Paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Jack Orr)*

VW has now released a Technical Bulletin (TB) that provides guidance to the technicians concerning how to check the voltage of the little battery inside the key fob. The TB is attached to this post as an Adobe Acrobat PDF file. It doesn't really say much that has not already been said here in the discussion thread already.
Although the Phaeton will provide the owner with notification on the instrument panel once the battery starts to reach the end of its life (the Phaeton automatically check the voltage of the battery in the fob each time it is used), it is possible that the effective range of the key fob might start to decline before such notice appears. If you have any concerns about this, you can either check the battery voltage yourself (using a multimeter), or, take the key to your dealer and have them check it for you.
For those of you who have keyless access, please be aware that this has *NOTHING *to do with the detection of the key in your pocket when you touch the door handle. That is a totally different electronic process. The topic here is the range of the key fob when you press the buttons on it to lock or unlock doors, or unlock the trunk lid.
Michael
*NOTE:* TB 57-06-02 has been superseded by 57-06-03, posted further down this discussion thread.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:33 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*

Here's an illustration that shows the part number for the key battery, in case anyone would like to order it over the phone from your VW dealer and pick it up later. I've included the illustration number (837-10) at the top of the page, if you give this number to the parts department along with the battery part number (N 105 283 01) they can check to see if the battery has been superseded with a newer, better one (atomic powered, maybe).








The little 'emergency key' shown on the diagram as item 3 is discussed in more detail at this thread: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton. For security reasons, it has to be ordered from Germany, and it is not cheap - somewhere in the $75 range, I think.
*Part Number for Phaeton Key Battery*


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (pretendcto)*

I don't notice much difference in the range with new key battery. I have never had a VW or Audi with as much range as my Infinity, eg.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*

my recent experienance with the key bettery leave me wondering about what the vw service people know. yesterday i was also advised that my key battery was "empty", so today i go to the dealer and inquire about any warranty on it. "yes". i am assured it's under warranty. i attempt to hand the service writer the fob to have the battery changed. "no, we can't do it today" i'm told. the phaton tech is off today, i'll have to come back tomorrow. it's only the key, not the car, i say. but no go, they say they may have to reprogram the key when the battery is changed, only the phaeton tech can do that.
makes one wonder.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (calmone)*

Hi William:
There is no concern about doing any kind of reprogramming or re-adaptation of the key when the battery is replaced. The only thing the battery does is power the transmitter used by the three buttons, and that transmitter has nothing, repeat, *nothing *to do with the immobilizer system.
You can replace the battery yourself fairly easily. There is a bit of a trick to getting the key apart, but, if you know the trick, it is not difficult. Find a flat screwdriver with a large blade on it. Press the button on the key fob to 'flick' out the switchblade key. Put the screwdriver into the channel that the key blade normally rests in, and gently twist it so that it presses up on the cover just below the seam that runs horizontally across the side of the key without the buttons. You will then see the cover begin to come open, and you can figure the rest of the mechanics of it out pretty easily from there.
*Removing the Cover to get access to the Battery - Phaeton and Touareg Keys Only!*
Go slow and be gentle.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*

thanks for the diagram michael. as for the battery not affecting the immobilization, well you know that and i know that, but apparently the two service writers at the local vw dealership don't. that was the cause of my comment.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (calmone)*

By the way- this battery (1032, as I recall) is available at any place that sells watch batteries, etc. You DO NOT have to go to a dealer to buy one.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I'm curious if you are noticing increased range with the new battery in your key fob. I find the range of my key fob to be less than I'd like.

Just today my car told me the battery in the key was empty. I stopped at a drug store to purchase a CR2032 ($3.99) and a few minutes later the problem was gone. I do notice better range, it's not great but it is much better than before so I guess it was a symptom of a weak battery.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_You DO NOT have to go to a dealer to buy one.

Correct. But, a few people have mentioned that the dealers are quite happy to have $4 warranty claims like this, because it lowers the average warranty claim expense.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Correct. But, a few people have mentioned that the dealers are quite happy to have $4 warranty claims like this, because it lowers the average warranty claim expense.

I did think of going to my dealer and getting a new key fob battery but I just couldn't justify the hour or so it would have taken from my day. If only I knew that it would help them ....


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There is no concern about doing any kind of reprogramming or re-adaptation of the key when the battery is replaced. The only thing the battery does is power the transmitter used by the three buttons, and that transmitter has nothing, repeat, *nothing *to do with the immobilizer system.

Last weekend I finally decided to program the "second" key to settings my wife would enjoy should she ever decide to drive the Phaeton. I had previously programed "my" key and the "valet" key to chosen settings.
The "second" key would not unlock the car "keylessly." I did use it manually open the driver's door, then but it in the switch and turned it. The alarm went off and the immobilizer activated. I got the other key and turned off the alarm.
Thinking the problem was caused by the "second" key being "empty," I replaced the battery and retried. Same effect.
Any suggestions or do I have to have the key "reprogrammed" at VW?
Many thanks


_Modified by pirateat50 at 9:37 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (pirateat50)*

Hi David:
About those key problems - you might want to just try using the second key again, however, follow this convention the next time you use the second key:
*1)* With the second key out of range of the car, lock the car with a 'known good' key (first key or valet key).
*2)* Move the two known good keys out of range of the car.
*3)* Now try unlocking the car with the second key, either buy touching the door handle (if you have keyless access) or pressing the unlock button on the fob.
This might clear the problem for you. If it does not, and you have to go to your VW dealer to get the second key activated, be sure that you bring all three keys with you. Anytime you need to activate one key, all other keys that are not present are automatically deactivated. This is intentional design, it is for security, because it prevents someone from creating a duplicate key without your knowledge.
If the above trick does not work, then try this: Unlock the car with the second key, and then put the second key in the ignition hole and start the car within 15 seconds of unlocking the door (the alarm system will give you 15 seconds grace before it goes off). Sometimes, if a key becomes 'disconnected' from the car, using it to start the car will 're-connect' it. If you can start the engine with the second key, then that proves that it is authorized for use with the car. So, turn the engine off, take the key out, and try locking the doors, either with the pushbutton on the door handle (keyless method), or using the pushbutton on the key fob itself.
Let us know how it works.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

VW would be the place. It takes them about ten minutes top to program it.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_
Last weekend I finally decided to program the "second" key to settings my wife would enjoy should she ever decide to drive the Phaeton. I had previously programed "my" key and the "valet" key to chosen settings.
The "second" key would not unlock the car "keylessly." I did use it manually open the driver's door, then  but it in the switch and turned it. The alarm went off and the immobilizer activated. I got the other key and turned off the alarm.
Thinking the problem was caused by the "second" key being "empty," I replaced the battery and retried. Same effect.
Any suggestions or do I have to have the key "reprogrammed" at VW?

First of all, do you really want someone else/wife driving your car.








I'm kidding. Just had this discussion with my wife today. One of my sons had to take her to work today. I took the T-reg. Later in the day I heard about the _"I don't have a car I can drive."_ Asking why she didn't take the Phaeton, she told me, "I can't drive your car." Long story short, I will put her on the road with the W12. ASAP.
Now, checking the thread, Michael has the answer before I could reply.
My suggestion was going to be , get in the unlocked car with the second key, first key inside the house and start the process from there.
*Bottom Line*: set up a key for your wife as soon as you get the car.
Regards,
Brent

_Modified by W126C at 7:53 PM 3-3-2006_


_Modified by W126C at 7:54 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (W126C)*

My wife's key would be set up such that the car wouldn't start. If she were driving my car on a regular basis, I'd have gone through 3 sets of rims by now.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (dcowan699)*

Ok, David, you owe me now. Kim is a friend of mine. How much is this worth to you.








Regards,
Anonymous


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_My wife's key would be set up such that the car wouldn't start. 

David, 
You definitely give the best solution! 
Many thanks to all who responded, but after trying all the processes, I'll be taking all the keys to VW to have the one reactivatied.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_If she were driving my car on a regular basis, I'd have gone through 3 sets of rims by now.









This time, I'm telling for sure!!!


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (chrisj428)*

Thanks guys,
The "empty" post must have broadcast a signal to my key. It just went "empty". Does the Phaeton key go to sleep if it remains motionless? My Corvette key would go to sleep if left motionless for a few minutes thus saving battery usage.
RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_Does the Phaeton key go to sleep if it remains motionless? 

I'm not 100% sure about this, however, I think the battery is only used when one of the three buttons on the key fob are pressed, or, in the case of Phaetons with keyless access, when the key fob responds to an interrogation sent from the car when the door handle is touched (capacitance sensor for unlocking, or button on door handle for locking). I suspect that at all other times, the key fob is passive and does not consume power from the little battery inside it.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I'm not 100% sure about this, however, I think the battery is only used when one of the three buttons on the key fob are pressed, or, in the case of Phaetons with keyless access, when the key fob responds to an interrogation sent from the car when the door handle is touched (capacitance sensor for unlocking, or button on door handle for locking). I suspect that at all other times, the key fob is passive and does not consume power from the little battery inside it.
Michael

Michael, how could a 'passive' key fob sense the interrogation unless its 'receiver' was powered on? Doesn't make sense to me.
I would think that it would use very little energy for the key fob to be in purely 'receive' mode and much more when it has to transmit. Just like a cell phone.


_Modified by car_guy at 1:41 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (car_guy)*



car_guy said:


> Michael, how could a 'passive' key fob sense the interrogation unless its 'receiver' was powered on? Doesn't make sense to me.
> I would think that it would use very little energy for the key fob to be in purely 'receive' mode and much more when it has to transmit. Just like a cell phone.


The design of the Phaeton's keyless entry system implies that it employs an RFID system to identify key fobs. A transponder is integrated into key fobs designed for keyless entry.
The transponder, which represents the actual data carrying device of an RFID system, normally consists of a coupling element and an electronic microchip. When the transponder, which does not usually possess its own voltage supply (battery), is not within the response range of a reader it is totally passive. The transponder is only activated when it is within the response range of a reader. The power required to activate the transponder is supplied to the transponder through the coupling unit (contact-less) as is the timing pulse and data.
Douglas 

*Transponder*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_ The power required to activate the transponder is supplied to the transponder through the coupling unit (contact-less) as is the timing pulse and data.

So are you saying that the interrogator actually supplies the power for the transponder to transmit a response? Well, that's very clever. 
Are you certain that the transponder is of the passive RFID type, and not semi-passive or active? I've been reading up!


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (car_guy)*

In the case of the Corvette keyless transmitter, I believe there was a mercury switch to activate the transmitter that was motion sensitive. It had a time delay to put the controller to sleep. You could leave the key in the car (not in the ignition) and walk away from the car and after a few moments it would lock and arm the alarm. All I had to do was shake the car for a few seconds (with the key in the glove box or on the floor) and the driver door would unlock and the alarm would disarm. One less thing to carry in secure areas or in my garage.
RB


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Got a message on the display "key battery empty" Oh no! (Paldi)*

I just did what Jack Orr suggested.....stole the battery out of the valet key. I know I can get a free battery from the dealership, but it would cost me $5.00 in gas to go the 40 mile round trip to the dealer!!! I never use/take that key anyway as it stays in my underwear drawer at the house








I didn't get a low battery signal but I thought it might help the range as my keyless entry and trunk opening feature have lately gotten stubborn. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Got a message on the display "key battery empty" Oh no! (dcowan699)*

Last week both of my key fobs gave the "empty battery" message. This week everything is fine - no message.The bBatteries have not been changed. That's curiously funny. My batteries have risen! Happy Easter.
I went to a VW dealer today and asked for a new battery. They said it was not accessable without breaking the key fob. A sealed for life key fob?
Guess I'll go to another dealer.










_Modified by Paldi at 2:35 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Key battery "empty"*

My car likes to tell me that the key fob battery is empty. I removed the battery and checked its voltage and all is well. I then clean the battery surfaces, replace the battery and cover and the alert goes away. Several weeks later I get the 'battery empty' prompt again (this has happened three times to date). I re clean the battery, check its voltage again and naturally the message disappears. The alert is due back next week according to my guess. Anyone else having this problem?








RB


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (Rowayton)*

Have you tried replacing the battery? Maybe the Phaeton's system is sensitive to a temporary voltage drop.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery*

Hi Ronald:
My guess is that the battery has reached the end of its life and needs to be replaced. A few owners have reported this recently - it seems that the battery life might be about 3 years or so (more time-dependant than usage dependant). In fact, my wife told me that she got the same message from her Phaeton key last month - and she rarely drives my car.
The key fob batteries are covered under the PHAETON 4 year / 50,000 mile warranty, but, this is an exception to Volkswagen of North America's normal policy on key fob batteries. So, if you go to your dealership to get a new battery under warranty, be patient and take it easy with the service department staff if they tell you that the key battery is not covered because it is past the first year of warranty. Heck, we (the Phaeton forum gang) didn't even know that the Phaeton warranty covered the key batteries for the full 4 years until about 10 months ago...








Here's a post that explains how to replace the battery, in case you would rather just pick up a replacement at an electronics store and do it yourself. The replacement batteries are not expensive (less than $10), so, depending on where your dealer is and how busy you are, it might be simpler just to buy a battery yourself, and replace it yourself.
How to change the battery in the key fob (includes TB 57-06-02)
Michael
*Removing the Cover to get access to the Battery - Phaeton and Touareg Keys Only!*
Go slow and be gentle.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The first thing I did when the notice first appeared on screen was to install a new battery. I even checked its shelf life date (the battery was very new stock). I then used my digital volt meter to check the battery output before the installation. All checked out OK but my center display still says the "battery is empty" every few weeks. I might Q-tip a little contact cleaner on the battery and key fob contacts next time it "goes dead". Maybe I'll see if my VW tech has a sense of humor when I ask him for a warranty covered free battery.








RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (Rowayton)*

Ronald:
Could there possibly be another key within range of the car when you are getting these messages?
Michael


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (PanEuropean)*

Nope. All keys are well out of range. I'll try the contact cleaner on the battery and contacts in the key fob and let you know how long it takes for the notification to re appear or if this solves the problem.
RB


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (Rowayton)*

Even Wal Mart stocks the batteries. You would probably spend more going to the dealer (gas) to get a free one than YOU WOULD TO DO IT YOUROWNSELF.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Key battery "empty" (Jack Orr)*

My "empty" battery messages were coming on intermittently for 4 or 5 weeks. When one popped up, I switched to the other key for a while until it went batty. Service said the car would continue to start even if the key battery was dead flat. So, I waited until my routine 30k mile service. The battery in each of my two main keys was replaced under warranty.










_Modified by Paldi at 3:06 PM 6-20-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

The batteries are most likely to exhibit proper voltage when being measured by a high impedance tester BUT NOT be capable of delivering required voltage under transmitting load when activated within the fob. This lower voltage is therefore only occurring when under load which the "System" can detect. Solution new battery soon.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got a message on the display*

Here is an updated (-03) issue of the TB that I posted on the first page of this discussion. The newer version of the TB has a bit of additional information in it, the original version (-02) is now superseded.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got a message on the display*

How many TB's does it take to change a key battery? No less than 3, it seems. The latest revision of the key battery TB, which is 57-08-10, is attached.

This TB contains a bit of additional information about diagnostics. It also contains instructions requiring the key fob to be 'discharged' prior to installing the new battery. I can only guess that this is done to reset the memory in the key fob that keeps track of battery discharge over time.

In any case, read the TB carefully, especially the part about 'discharging' the key fob, before you put the new battery in the key fob.

Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Got a message on the display "key battery empty" Oh no! (PanEuropean)*

SInce my battery was replaced a few months ago, it has been inconsistent. Sometimes the car won't recognize it. But, wen I stick the key in the ignition or the door and use it, the car recognizes the key again. This has occurred about 5 times since the battery was replaced.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got a message on the display "key battery empty" Oh no! (dzier)*

David:
There are two different functions involved - one being the radio transmission when you push the buttons on the key fob (that uses the battery), and the other being the car recognizing the immobiliser chip when you put the key in the ignition switch. They are not related to each other.
Michael


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Key Fob replacement for Dead Battery!!!*

I recently had the "Empty" show up on the MFI on my Touareg and told the SR of the problem when I had the truck in for service. The Tech told me that the battery in the Phaeton and Touareg is not replaceable and a new fob would have to be ordered and that the fob cost is in the proximity of $400 but there would be no charge since my truck is under warranty. I was surprised at this as I recalled the service manual showed otherwise but did not want to be argumentative. The Tech ordered a new fob for me and it's at the dealership now. In the meantime I did a search of the site and came across this discussion and replaced the battery. I'll have to show the tech when I'm in the shop next time as he is usually very informed about the Touareg. The cover popped off with some light pressure from my http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Now the question is should I go get the new fob programmed to my truck or fess up that the Tech was misinformed and that a new battery fixed my problem? I'd hate to see them ordering a new fob for every customer that has a dying battery in their Phaeton or Touareg.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Key Fob replacement for Dead Battery!!! (sd986)*

I would let them program up the new fob, keep quiet about the battery, make a good excuse why you should not give back the 'broken' fob and add the new fob to my collection of backup fobs










_Modified by adamkodish at 5:52 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key Fob replacement for Dead Battery!!! (sd986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sd986* »_Now the question is should I go get the new fob programmed to my truck or fess up that the Tech was misinformed and that a new battery fixed my problem? 

Probably best to explain things to them, because the price of the new fob will be charged back to the dealership by VW once they submit the warranty claim.
BTW, bring in EVERY KEY with you when you go to have the new fob adapted to the vehicle - any keys that are not present when a new key is adapted are automatically disqualified from all future use.
Michael


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Key battery gone South? (tran2112)*

Is there a way to open the upper portion of the key fob? (where the buttons are located) I wanted to change the button pad I have for a new pad. (I'd imagine it needs a screwdriver to open in the middle of the key fob, right?) but just asking before I screw it up.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key Fob replacement for Dead Battery!!! (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion about key fob problems, worth a read (seems the problem was failure of the main battery in the vehicle, not failure of the little battery in the key fob) -
Troubleshooting intermittent keyfob function (door unlocking)


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob replacement for Dead Battery!!! (PanEuropean)*

The imfamous FOB battery is 'Empty' popped up today. Thanks to this thread, it appears to be an easy fix!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rog47 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Warning - Not All Key Fobs Come Apart This Way*

I have 2002 Passatt - the key fob was damaged following these instructions. I finally got it open, but I still do not know how to correctly do it. The top does not come off by prying it with a screwdriver. The bottom half slips out of the top half - and then it splits apart. I am new to here and do not know how to embed pictures, but I have some that I am more than willing to share. 

If you follow the instructions and the fob does not seem to be prying open (mine seemed to pry open with substantial difficulty and I thought that years of its being in my pocket had filled the joint and effectively glued it together so I scored it with a razor blade. Later I found that I was really cutting plastic and not just scoring the joint) - stop and look elsewhere for instructions. You have the same fob that I do.

Roger
[email protected]


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

The key fobs for a Passat and a Phaeton could look alike from the outside, but be different inside...

My phaeton keyfob opened like a charm when prying it out like shown in this thread.

P.


----------



## Rog47 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Seems Permanently Damaged*

I should have paid closer attention to the Phaeton and Tourag only on the photo - the key does not work with the new battery and I suspect that I damaged something so that the battery no longer makes contact. There also was an extremely thin gasket around the edge of the compartment that was immediately damaged trying to pry it open. I just mainly want to alert anyone who has a Passatt key and perhaps others that they look the same from the outside but are not made the same on the inside. I am back to manual opening and closing doors like I used to do for years before electronic locks.

Roger


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Received the "empty key battery" message today.
I grabbed the owner's manual then thought, wait, TOC!
Had several 2032s in stock, changed the batteries in the FOBs tout suite. 
As always, thanks Michael and other contributors!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Rowayton said:


> I might Q-tip a little contact cleaner on the battery and key fob contacts next time it "goes dead".


 Good idea, the problem might be something as simple as pocket lint or dust on the battery contacts, or perhaps the cover is working loose a bit, and as a result the contacts are not making a good connection with the battery.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

An interesting article from BBC News about key fobs not working because of external RF interference - might be worth a read if your key fob is not working but you are sure the battery is OK:

Electronic car key fobs fail on Southampton street

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems the above incident was caused by a nearby restaurant's order-desk-to-kitchen comms link running on the same public frequency as key fobs.

I wonder if a double cheeseburger was ordered from the kitchen very time someone opened their car door! 


Chris


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

*batery change dealer confuse me*

Good morning,

I have an empty battery in my key fob, even got locked out of my car and key was still in there.
Massive problem but sorted now.

Dealer is telling me I need to bring all my keys and battery will be replaced and both keys need to be programmed ?

I get the feeling the dealer is trying to make a big buck out of this.

What do you guys think?

Hylko


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Why don't you change the battery and try out for yourself whether it works or not (it should).

The key fob opens like an oyster.

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree - try it, it's not difficult and the batteries are easily found on-line, at garages, or in a camera shop. See post #4 in this thread.

Some older car fobs do forget their security key if the battery is out for a day or two, but these days it should be OK. When the new battery is in, the fob might have forgotten its security sequence, but a few attempts should get it back in sequence.

The dealer probably just followed the assisted guidance - in case of a car security problem bring in all the keys, because if one is actually broken and needs replacing they need them all when they re-code its replacement. If one fob is missing, it gets disabled.

Chris


----------



## rien de vreede (Nov 27, 2011)

*sometimes car don't recognize key by opening doors*



dzier said:


> SInce my battery was replaced a few months ago, it has been inconsistent. Sometimes the car won't recognize it. But, wen I stick the key in the ignition or the door and use it, the car recognizes the key again. This has occurred about 5 times since the battery was replaced.


hi

I have exactly the same problem. How was youre problem solved?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and PDFs re-hosted.

Be sure to read the instructions in the most recently posted PDF (TB 57-08-10, Remote Control Key Diagnostics, posted a bit higher up on this page) about 'discharging the key fob' before you replace the battery in the key fob.

Michael


----------

